# 67 Lemans Convertible made in the USA or Antwerp Belgium?



## EmGee (Dec 16, 2019)

Hi, I own a 67 Lemans Convertible with the following trimtags. see pics. I live in the Netherlands. Please see my introduction, if you are interested
If I check with the available decoding information on the interweb, it tells me, mine is produced at the Pontiac plant in USA.
But what does the german tag (right tag) and the Antwerp tag (left tag) mean.
Maybe these tags were added for import reasons?
The speedometer is original and point out in kilometers
Does anybody know the purpose of the pullswitch left of the steering wheel? I can't figure out what is does, it might not be original?
And how about that mounting hole on top of that switch?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Those are Export/Import tags. The speedometer in Km is part of the export option. 
The knob on the left looks to be a previous owner addition.

You should obtain the PHS documents. They will list the export option as well as any other equipment on your car.






PHS Historic Services


The source of historic information for Pontiac owners, restorers, collectors, enthusiasts and car buffs, who are looking for specific information on their Pontiac Firebird, GTO, and more.



phs-online.com


----------

